# laminate flooring in the kitchen??



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think you will like it after a while, can't wet mop it. If ice maker or dish washer leaks, floor is ruined.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have laminate in the kitchen. it is temporary, until i can figure out what i really want.
but it is working out well, so far. if you do decide to do it, use the cheap stuff = if/when it gets damaged, you won't loose a bunch of greenbacks.


----------

